# فضيحة نجيب ساويرس



## كايروسيما (29 فبراير 2012)

فضيحة نجيب ساويرس





نجيب ساويرس صاحب شركة موبينيل فى مصر قام بسب الدين على الهواء 

امام المذيعة وايضا فى التلفزيون الرسمى المصري 

شاهد رد فعل المذيعة 






Online Algerian TV - Online Free TV From Algeria


لا تنسوا الرد 



​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (29 فبراير 2012)

*رد: فضيحة نجيب ساويرس*

الف شكر جاري التشغيل


----------

